# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Dead or Alive 5: Last Round xác nhận phát hành trên PC

## vietnamtui12

Vậy là điều nhiều người hồ nghi bấy lâu đã trở thành sự thực. *Dead Or Alive 5: Last Round* - phát triển bởi Team Ninja, sẽ đổ bộ lên PC vào 17/2/2015. Trò chơi vừa mới xuất hiện vài giờ trước trên trang Steam. Trước đó không lâu, đoạn trailer mới nhất của game đã cũng đã xác nhận thông tin này (bạn có thể thấy logo Steam trong trailer, ở 0:58).
Dead or Alive 5 Last Round Trailer.


Theo như các thông tin trên Steam, cấu hình tối thiểu của game là:
Hệ điều hành: Windows 7 Professional 64bit Service Pack 1.
CPU: Intel Core i5.
RAM: 4 GB.
Ngoài ra chúng tôi chưa thấy thông tin gì về GPU ở thời điểm viết bài. Khi phát hành chính thức game cũng chưa có chế độ online ngay mà sẽ được thêm vào trong vòng 3 tháng sau đó - Team Ninja cho biết.


Đây quả là tin vui cho nhiều game thủ ưa thích thể loại đối kháng nhưng lại không sở hữu máy console. Dạo qua các dòng comment trên nhiều trang web hay Reddit, ta có thể thấy rất nhiều người hâm mộ đang mừng rỡ “như thắng trận” trong khi một số khác đang gào lên đòi mod. Chưa biết chất lượng bản PC sẽ thế nào, nhưng quả thực chỉ cần thấy bấy nhiêu thôi cũng đã quá đủ với nhiều người.


Việc *Dead or Alive 5: Last Round* lên PC cùng với nhiều tựa game Nhật Bản khác quả thực cho chúng ta thêm hy vọng về việc đổ bộ lên PC của những cái tên như SoulCalibur, Virtua Fighter, Ninja Gaiden (cũng do Team Ninja phát triển) hay Tekken – đặc biệt là khi Tekken 7 hiện đang được phát triển trên nền Unreal Engine 4.


Dead or Alive là dòng game đối kháng nổi tiếng đã từ lâu với combat đỉnh, đồ họa đẹp mắt và đặc biệt là các cô nàng “nóng bỏng”. Dead or Alive 5: Last Round sẽ đồng loạt ra mắt vào 17/2/2015 trên tất cả các hệ máy PC, PS3, PS4, Xbox One, Xbox 360.
*>> Dead Or Alive 5 Last Round có thể phát hành trên PC*

----------

